# Dubai suburbs - is it a good idea to live there?



## clyde_griffiths (Apr 5, 2017)

Hello guys,

Obviously, suburbs' accommodations are cheaper downtown's, guess Dubai is not an exclusion...
So is it a good idea to rent a room at a Dubai's suburb, coming to city by a bus or a car?
Pitfalls, pros,cons are highly appreciated! 
Yes, the huge crazy traffic known. Is it really that crazy? Are there suburbs worth to live at rather than in Dubai ? 

Thank you very much


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Dubai really doesn't have any 'suburbs' as such, there are simply expensive, then more affordable areas, but Dubai itself is big and it really depends on a. where you're working and b. what kind of community you want to live in.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

A long thin coastal strip that doesnt go more than a few miles inland as has been said, by Chocoholic, doesnt have suburbs. You find where you are to work, work out how long you are prepared to travel each day and then choose a location to live that you can afford.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

I live in "The suburbs", IMPZ as it goes, we have a mall within walking difference, Carrefour is there, the local shops are OK - even a pork shop here - decent enough restaurants for delivery and a single bus, that goes every 15-30 minutes to Mall of the Emirates, takes around 30 minutes.

Quiet, no traffic, I like it here.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

There are no suburbs in Dubai as has been pointed out several times already.

Just different communities. You could live in Downtown but work in Jebel Ali, or live in Victory Heights and work in Deira. Residential areas and commercial areas are all over the place.

The question is: where do YOU work. Do you need to take the bus and metro? What can you afford? Then take it from there.


----------



## clyde_griffiths (Apr 5, 2017)

The Rascal said:


> I live in "The suburbs", IMPZ as it goes, we have a mall within walking difference, Carrefour is there, the local shops are OK - even a pork shop here - decent enough restaurants for delivery and a single bus, that goes every 15-30 minutes to Mall of the Emirates, takes around 30 minutes.
> 
> Quiet, no traffic, I like it here.


Thank you! That's I asked for. Sorry for the confusing word "suburb".
How are the prices for accommodation there when compared Dubai and Sharjah?
Are there more "suburbs" like IMPZ ?
I supposed to live in Sharjah while looking for a job, but it's too far, isn't it? Is it worth to live there for a while to save money?
So that's why I asked for some area closer to Dubai ( "a suburb")


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
If you are in Dubai looking for a job - then you won't be able to rent a property - as you won't have a residence visa yet.
You can either stay in a hotel, apartment hotel or you could flatshare until you get a job and then know where you will need to commute to.
Flat shares can be found on Dubbizle - to give an idea of monthly prices.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

clyde_griffiths said:


> Thank you! That's I asked for. Sorry for the confusing word "suburb".
> How are the prices for accommodation there when compared Dubai and Sharjah?
> Are there more "suburbs" like IMPZ ?
> I supposed to live in Sharjah while looking for a job, but it's too far, isn't it? Is it worth to live there for a while to save money?
> So that's why I asked for some area closer to Dubai ( "a suburb")


Suburbs/Communities/Areas - they're all the same really. I would call Arabian Ranches, even Emirates Hills as suburbs.

Living in Shj is cheap, as long as you stay there while looking for a job and avoid coming into Dubai from 6-10.30am, and avoind going back between 3.30 and 8pm, you'll be fine.

Better option would be to rent a studio on a month by month basis in International City or Disco Gardens though.


----------



## clyde_griffiths (Apr 5, 2017)

The Rascal said:


> avoid coming into Dubai from 6-10.30am, and avoind going back between 3.30 and 8pm, you'll be fine.


oh, dude, we're really on the same page, that's exactly what i need to know! Thanx a lot!
The spare question is: are there places like Shj, which are good and cheap unless 
start to travel to the downtown and back at the peek hours?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Sharjah is cheap but public transportation into Dubai is limited. Try to stay within Dubai and along the metro line if you can. The metro does not go to Sharjah.


----------



## clyde_griffiths (Apr 5, 2017)

TallyHo said:


> Sharjah is cheap but public transportation into Dubai is limited. Try to stay within Dubai and along the metro line if you can. The metro does not go to Sharjah.


Ok, I see there isn't subway at Sharjah, that's why it's cheaper accommodation there.
Are there some place else like Sharjah has approximately the same prices for rooms/apats ? But can ride a bus to the Dubai's subway's end stn. for approximately 1 hour?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

The cheapest in Dubai would probably be International City. 

What is your budget for housing?



clyde_griffiths said:


> Ok, I see there isn't subway at Sharjah, that's why it's cheaper accommodation there.
> Are there some place else like Sharjah has approximately the same prices for rooms/apats ? But can ride a bus to the Dubai's subway's end stn. for approximately 1 hour?


----------



## Horus_88 (Mar 11, 2014)

TallyHo said:


> The cheapest in Dubai would probably be International City.
> 
> What is your budget for housing?


I heard that international city is a dirty place, is that true?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Horus_88 said:


> I heard that international city is a dirty place, is that true?


Haven't been there in years but that's the reputation. Not so much dirty as shabby. It's cheap and stuffed with people sharing cramped apartments. Some parts are supposedly better than others.


----------

